# How do I reverse audio channels win Windows 7?



## foothead

I'd like to switch the 2 channels so the left channel comes from the right speaker, and the right channel from the left. Short of cutting the cord up and rewiring it, how do I do this?


----------



## Jobotoo

If you have positional audio software you can move the placement of your speakers in the software.

But I would think your best bet is to switch the inputs.


----------



## dealio

there is no native or freeware solution.. found this http://www.sobolsoft.com/swapspeaker/

i take it you will not swap the speakers or flip your headphones, why not?

also you can get 2 3.5mm to RCA adapters to flip the RCA channels


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;14889100*
> If you have positional audio software you can move the placement of your speakers in the software.
> 
> But I would think your best bet is to switch the inputs.


The software won't let me change placement.

Forgot to mention, it's headphones. There's no way to switch the inputs.


----------



## dealio

plug these together,


----------



## foothead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio;14889146*
> there is no native or freeware solution.. found this http://www.sobolsoft.com/swapspeaker/
> 
> i take it you will not swap the speakers or flip your headphones, why not?
> 
> also you can get 3.5mm to RCA adapters a flip the RCA channels


My headphones rotate like this (↓) but they stop when they're parallel with each other.










It's super uncomfortable to use them if I wear earrings, so I usually end up putting them on backwards so they aren't crushing my ears.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio;14889222*
> plug these together,


LOL, awesome idea. I'll do that if I cannot find a software fix.


----------



## EdRoxter

I know, this is an old post, but since it pops up as the first result in Google when searching for "Windows Swap Audio Channels", I thought it would be good to post a working, free solution here:

Download Equalizer APO from https://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/
Configure it to attach to your output device (Usually something like: "Speakers - VIA HD Audio" or "Speakers - Realtek HD Audio"); you can change this later with the "Configurator" tool from the Equalizer APO start menu folder
Create a new file in C:\Program Files\EqualizerAPO\config, name it for example swapchannels.txt
Paste the following line into it as its only content:
Copy: L=R R=L
Save it
Open Equalizer APO's configuration editor
Make sure that your device is the correct one in the dropdown menu on the top right
If applicable, remove all pre-configured options by clicking the red "minus" icon (or, if shown, the button with two arrows pointing downwards, then "Remove")
Click the green "plus" icon to add a new configuration for your output device, then navigate to the "Include configuration file" option
Select your swapchannels.txt file
Save/Apply the configuration
Voilà!
*tl;dr:*
Install and configure EqualizerAPO for your output device with only one configuration file that has only

Code:



Code:


Copy: L=R R=L

as its content.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Kamoliem

EdRoxter: It does, thank you!


----------



## sanyabane

_EdRoxter_ it works! Thanks a lot


----------



## ThxEdRoxter

@EdRoxter: It Works. 100/100 %
Every little jimmy says just swap the kabel, BUT THAT ISN'T POSSIBLE LITTLE JIMMY,
just answer the question god damn it.
... Back to topic.
@EdRoxter Just came here to say Thank you.
You are awesome


----------



## Nishin

For me dosent (I got win 10). When I apply path of file editor is crashing.....


----------



## miizzi

I've just done an account to give you thanks for solve this post!! Thank you very much!!


----------



## Hornendos

@EdRoxter Great fix, thanks! Though it took me a good 30 mins to make it work, I wrote the config manually and it didn't work untill I used a capital C in the word Copy


----------



## oldsjunkie

Fantastic work posting the fix for this. My nice headphones have the 3.5mm port coming straight out the BACK of the left cup and made my V-Moda Boompro mic unusable. This was the perfect solution and took all of 5 minutes to do. Thanks EdRoxter!!


----------



## zlobnoezlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdRoxter*
> 
> I know, this is an old post, but since it pops up as the first result in Google when searching for "Windows Swap Audio Channels", I thought it would be good to post a working, free solution here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: All text!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download Equalizer APO from https://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/
> Configure it to attach to your output device (Usually something like: "Speakers - VIA HD Audio" or "Speakers - Realtek HD Audio"); you can change this later with the "Configurator" tool from the Equalizer APO start menu folder
> Create a new file in C:\Program Files\EqualizerAPO\config, name it for example swapchannels.txt
> Paste the following line into it as its only content:
> Copy: L=R R=L
> Save it
> Open Equalizer APO's configuration editor
> Make sure that your device is the correct one in the dropdown menu on the top right
> If applicable, remove all pre-configured options by clicking the red "minus" icon (or, if shown, the button with two arrows pointing downwards, then "Remove")
> Click the green "plus" icon to add a new configuration for your output device, then navigate to the "Include configuration file" option
> Select your swapchannels.txt file
> Save/Apply the configuration
> Voilà!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tl;dr:*
> Install and configure EqualizerAPO for your output device with only one configuration file that has only
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Copy: L=R R=L
> 
> as its content.
> 
> Hope this helps!


You`re awesome! Thank you very much? you just made my day! I`ve searched for the solution and nobody gave software issue! Just registered to THANK YOU and + to your rep - that`s what you deserve!


----------



## xa27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdRoxter*
> 
> I know, this is an old post, but since it pops up as the first result in Google when searching for "Windows Swap Audio Channels", I thought it would be good to post a working, free solution here:
> 
> Download Equalizer APO from https://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/
> Configure it to attach to your output device (Usually something like: "Speakers - VIA HD Audio" or "Speakers - Realtek HD Audio"); you can change this later with the "Configurator" tool from the Equalizer APO start menu folder
> Create a new file in C:\Program Files\EqualizerAPO\config, name it for example swapchannels.txt
> Paste the following line into it as its only content:
> Copy: L=R R=L
> Save it
> Open Equalizer APO's configuration editor
> Make sure that your device is the correct one in the dropdown menu on the top right
> If applicable, remove all pre-configured options by clicking the red "minus" icon (or, if shown, the button with two arrows pointing downwards, then "Remove")
> Click the green "plus" icon to add a new configuration for your output device, then navigate to the "Include configuration file" option
> Select your swapchannels.txt file
> Save/Apply the configuration
> Voilà!
> *tl;dr:*
> 
> Install and configure EqualizerAPO for your output device with only one configuration file that has only
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Copy: L=R R=L
> 
> as its content.
> 
> Hope this helps!


this should be sticked thread !
thanks Edroxter !
i spend so much time on web to finally make a software solution !
thanks thanks thanks !


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdRoxter*
> 
> I know, this is an old post, but since it pops up as the first result in Google when searching for "Windows Swap Audio Channels", I thought it would be good to post a working, free solution here:
> 
> Download Equalizer APO from https://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/
> Configure it to attach to your output device (Usually something like: "Speakers - VIA HD Audio" or "Speakers - Realtek HD Audio"); you can change this later with the "Configurator" tool from the Equalizer APO start menu folder
> Create a new file in C:\Program Files\EqualizerAPO\config, name it for example swapchannels.txt
> Paste the following line into it as its only content:
> Copy: L=R R=L
> Save it
> Open Equalizer APO's configuration editor
> Make sure that your device is the correct one in the dropdown menu on the top right
> If applicable, remove all pre-configured options by clicking the red "minus" icon (or, if shown, the button with two arrows pointing downwards, then "Remove")
> Click the green "plus" icon to add a new configuration for your output device, then navigate to the "Include configuration file" option
> Select your swapchannels.txt file
> Save/Apply the configuration
> Voilà!
> *tl;dr:*
> Install and configure EqualizerAPO for your output device with only one configuration file that has only
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Copy: L=R R=L
> 
> as its content.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Adding to this, there's also a GUI tool called Peace that allows you to do various things without manually writing the code. In this case this is the option you want;


----------



## HappyFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdRoxter*
> 
> I know, this is an old post, but since it pops up as the first result in Google when searching for "Windows Swap Audio Channels", I thought it would be good to post a working, free solution here:
> 
> Download Equalizer APO from https://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/
> Configure it to attach to your output device (Usually something like: "Speakers - VIA HD Audio" or "Speakers - Realtek HD Audio"); you can change this later with the "Configurator" tool from the Equalizer APO start menu folder
> Create a new file in C:\Program Files\EqualizerAPO\config, name it for example swapchannels.txt
> Paste the following line into it as its only content:
> Copy: L=R R=L
> Save it
> Open Equalizer APO's configuration editor
> Make sure that your device is the correct one in the dropdown menu on the top right
> If applicable, remove all pre-configured options by clicking the red "minus" icon (or, if shown, the button with two arrows pointing downwards, then "Remove")
> Click the green "plus" icon to add a new configuration for your output device, then navigate to the "Include configuration file" option
> Select your swapchannels.txt file
> Save/Apply the configuration
> Voilà!
> *tl;dr:*
> Install and configure EqualizerAPO for your output device with only one configuration file that has only
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Copy: L=R R=L
> 
> as its content.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank You sooooo much!
It helped. First time somebody not said "change the cable"...

You made my day/week or even more


----------



## Iwillbedone45

EdRoxter said:


> I know, this is an old post, but since it pops up as the first result in Google when searching for "Windows Swap Audio Channels", I thought it would be good to post a working, free solution here:
> 
> Download Equalizer APO from https://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/
> Configure it to attach to your output device (Usually something like: "Speakers - VIA HD Audio" or "Speakers - Realtek HD Audio"); you can change this later with the "Configurator" tool from the Equalizer APO start menu folder
> Create a new file in C:\Program Files\EqualizerAPO\config, name it for example swapchannels.txt
> Paste the following line into it as its only content:
> Copy: L=R R=L
> Save it
> Open Equalizer APO's configuration editor
> Make sure that your device is the correct one in the dropdown menu on the top right
> If applicable, remove all pre-configured options by clicking the red "minus" icon (or, if shown, the button with two arrows pointing downwards, then "Remove")
> Click the green "plus" icon to add a new configuration for your output device, then navigate to the "Include configuration file" option
> Select your swapchannels.txt file
> Save/Apply the configuration
> Voilà!
> *tl;dr:*
> Install and configure EqualizerAPO for your output device with only one configuration file that has onlyCode:
> Copy: L=R R=L
> as its content.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!


Omg it works thank you so much man  . Wish you the best my mate :specool:


----------

